# Dove Shoot



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Folks, beginning September 1st, we are offering late afternoon/evening access to our property at $20.00 per gun. Four guns maximum per evening. Hunters stand in place at the tree line and pass shoot as the birds are flying in from feeding. These are Eurasian Collard Doves so there is no bag limit, no season, and no license required. The birds are quite a bit larger than morning doves and they offer fantastic table fare (they're feeding on corn and wheat). Lots of birds in the area! 

If you are interested, give us a call to set up an evening for your group. Be sure you bring lots of shells! We are located near Gunnison.

Rick 801-599-8230


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

You have minimum number of hunters?


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Folks, beginning September 1st, we are offering late afternoon/evening access to our property at $20.00 per gun. *7* guns maximum per evening. Hunters stand in place at the tree line and pass shoot as the birds are flying in from feeding. These are Eurasian Collard Doves so there is no bag limit, no season, and no license required. The birds are quite a bit larger than morning doves and they offer fantastic table fare (they're feeding on corn and wheat). Lots of birds in the area!

If you are interested, give us a call to set up an evening for your group. Be sure you bring lots of shells! We are located near Gunnison.

Minimum of *4 *to reserve the field.

Jaden 435-773-5016
Rick 801-599-8230


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Why don't you answer your PM instead of just spamming here to get people to hunt on your property?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you have any references?


----------

